# A little freaked by oil consumption



## All-vdub (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a 2017 TTS and recently at 14000 miles got the low oil warning light. Now this is a little over 3k from the last oil change and it was down a quart+. This car is babied and driven mostly 10 miles a day to work and back. I am getting fairly sooty tail pipes and the oil usage seems quite high for such a low miles car. If this is 'normal' as I have been reading what will this car burn after a few more years.
Is this in line with what other owners are experiencing?


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I assume the dealer did the change?*

Did you check the level immediately after the change to see that it was a correct fill? I assume you did not have to add oil in the first 5K? So hopefully it was an incorrect fill, or you have a leak in the filter or oil plug

Sooty tailpipes are normal.


----------



## All-vdub (Mar 15, 2008)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> Did you check the level immediately after the change to see that it was a correct fill? I assume you did not have to add oil in the first 5K? So hopefully it was an incorrect fill, or you have a leak in the filter or oil plug
> 
> Sooty tailpipes are normal.


Fair point no I did not check the oil level after the change. I assumed the dealership would get the quantity right. I went in today for the recall on the airbag and mentioned the oil issue. They said they couldn't find a problem which was no surprise. But they did mention they added oil, which gave me pause. This only 4 days after I topped off the oil. So still freaked out but I will monitor the oil level.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Well that's not good*



All-vdub said:


> Fair point no I did not check the oil level after the change. I assumed the dealership would get the quantity right. I went in today for the recall on the airbag and mentioned the oil issue. They said they couldn't find a problem which was no surprise. But they did mention they added oil, which gave me pause. This only 4 days after I topped off the oil. So still freaked out but I will monitor the oil level.


I'd be freaked out too. Dealer service is not infallible. My wife's MB E350 had an oil low light come on 50 miles after an oil change that caused me a lot of concern but I had no further "loss" after I toped it off (it was almost 2 quarts low). Since you had no unusual oil loss in the first 5K miles, something has obviously changed.


----------

